# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Problem in executing DTS package dueto temporary table

## Avadhoot

I am scheduling DTS package to generate output in text file. I am using stored procedure for generating data. In that stored procedure I am creating temporary table and deleting it after its usage. It works fine in SQL Analyzer however fails in scheduling as DTS. Can anyone tell why it happens? thanks...

----------

